# AINP - Processing Times



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Have you recently applied for the Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP)? If so, under which category did you apply? Let's share your/our experience here.

Here's ours:

We arrived last July 2012 from the UK, and sat IELTS in November 2012. Attorney submitted our skilled worker applications for the Provincial Nomination on December 20th. HR was contacted on December 31st, and this past Wednesday, January 9th we received a packaged confirming that all 27 applications had been approved on December 31st. Our NOC: 0711.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Here's another update: 

It took us all around 2 months to gather all background checks, and on March 1st all applications were sent to Sidney, Nova Scotia. 

On April 16th, we received an email confirming our application is considered completed and has been forwarded to a visa office for further processing.

On April 19th, we received an email requesting we undergo medical tests.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

We applied under the provincial nominee program under compulsory trades on 2nd April 2013, received our approval nomination letter on the 17th April 2013.

We applied for permanent residence on the 22nd May 2013 via Alberta nominee program. On the 16th July 2013 PR fees were taken out, on the 22nd July 2013 we got confirmation that our paperwork is considered completed and will be sent to our visa office. On the 24th July 2013 we received an email asking us to go for our Medicals. Our Medicals are booked for 9th August 2013.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Today we have received an email requesting our passports and photographs. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations to you, Jrge! 


FINALLY the Canadian fed has done something right and has allowed a helpful chap and his family in to stay.

How much longer before you can apply for naturalisation?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Congratulations to you, Jrge!
> 
> 
> FINALLY the Canadian fed has done something right and has allowed a helpful chap and his family in to stay.
> ...


Either March or April, 2016; Then regular processing times 25 months (2 years) to actually become a citizen. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Finally we sent in our passports and photographs on November 20th for processing and on December 13th we received our passports. Some of my co-workers received their passports later, and since we wanted to have the flag-poling experience, we all decided to drive down to Coutts, AB. (Sweetgrass, MT).

We arrived at Border Control and since I'm also a USC my procedure was simpler. However, when the Border Patrol Officer (BPO) asked them why they were seeking entry to the US, they indicated that were just flag-poling.

They were asked to park their vehicles and to enter the building. 45 minutes later, BPO's came out and called them by family groups. They were given a " Notice of Refusal of Admission/Parole into the United States". I asked BPO is that refusal would effect their immigration history, and she indicated that it will not, as its more of an administrative procedure than anything else. To re-inforced this, we all traveled to NYC on December 23rd and they were admitted hassle-free.

Then we were "escorted" back to a turn around and where now headed to Canada. Once we approached our entry point, we indicated to the Canadian BPO that we were seeking to make an official landing. We were given a yellow slip and prompted to enter the building for further processing.

I most acknowledge, Canadian BPO's were actually fascinated that such of massive group (26 sponsors and our dependents, altogether 97 people) was now becoming landed immigrants. All of us are from different backgrounds, and all of us have a unique accent. They politely made jokes about how "our brains" are making Canada a power house, and are helping others to have a better quality of life. Canadian BPO's actually were more excited than us.

We then were called to the counter, verified our information, received a quick lecture about our now rights and responsibilities, signed our Certificate of Permanent Residence and -of course- were congratulated once again.

This has been a great experience, and I hope our timelines could give you an idea in how long you will wait for the next step.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

